# That Lovely Moment When...



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

You realize your puppy isn't quite a complete puppy anymore and you can start trusting her!

Little Monica has reached that point in the last few weeks! She finally finished her vaccinations and we're able to go out as much as we like with her. The 3-4 30-60 minute trips a day to play with other dogs means she's so much calmer at home and basically sleeps most of the time. 

She's learned a lot of our boundaries for her and has stopped testing a lot of them.

Potty training is about 95-98% good and was fairly easy once we were able to take her on regular walks.

Ah that perfect moment when you realize: 

Yes a puppy is like having a baby child, but unlike a child they grow up MUCH faster!

HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE! 

When did you all reach this point?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ks - never forget !!!!!!!! a V is a puppy their entire LIFE - !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine are like my kids in a way. Just when I think they won't do something, both have proved me wrong. Enjoy this time, the terrible teens will be here before you know it.


----------



## nushearman (Dec 28, 2015)

Ha ha ha still waiting for that moment! we've been getting there slowly but then today he took it out on a plant  funny little man... I just laughed... i didn't much like that plant any hoo!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, my V's are 4 1/2 & 6 1/2. The four year old is more controlled than a pup but her exercise requirements are just as extreme. My 6 year old boy is slowing down a bit - by maybe 10% - ha-ha! 

They bring years and years of love, joy, entertainment and outdoor fun!


----------

